# Butchering/skinning woodchuck groundhog



## OJ Rallye (Aug 4, 2005)

Help Butchering/skinning woodchuck groundhog
I have a woodchuck in a trap and my grandsone is preparing to skin and butcher.:help:


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Young ones are OK about half grown. Make sure they are cooled out good or better if realy cold ,they skin a lot better.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I always Gut them,split up the Hind Leg,peel the Hide back,hang it by Hind Legs,cut Front Feet off,split up Front Legs,pull Hide down from Hind Legs where you can cut the Tail off,continue to pull the Hide down,get to Front Legs peel it off them,pull it on down,cut the Head off.Cut the Glands off under Legs.

Quarter it,Slow cook until Tender and meat starts to pull from the Bone,put the BBQ Sauce to it and eat up.

Or Parboil it,Bake it seasoned with Salt,Pepper and Sage.

If young just Fry.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Why did I know you'd have a recipe?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Why did I know you'd have a recipe?


:rotfl:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> Why did I know you'd have a recipe?


:shrug: What! :shrug: What !









big rockpile


----------

